# 23.5" largemouth bass



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

this is my first post here on ogf. caught her march 21, 2010, 23.5" on one of my foxbites zonkey jig n' craws.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Good first post. Very nice fish!


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Congrats on a very nice fish!


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

very nice catch was she moved up close to a bedding area


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

no, water still to cold for the bass to think about spawning. the water temp. was 50. there are a lot of rocks on the south side of the pond and there was a ton of small bluegills in the rocks. she was just filling her belly!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

oh yeah, i always practice catch and realese. ALWAYS!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Biggun' for sure! Nice fish...


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Man you guys are catching pigs early in the year ive noticed.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Great fish, congrats!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice fish,congrats!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great catch. Not too many that large around. Congrats.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice fish. I do believe I've seen you on the ODNR website about 100 times, in the bass pictures section. Am I right?


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

yes, i also saugeye fish and i have a mess of saugeye pics. on odnr. 28" saugeye was my biggest this year caught at wills creek dam in november. i also have two inland grand slams also. i hope i dont seem like i am bragin, i just love to fish!


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Nice bass...could we work with you on getting a picture of a beautiful fish without a lone piece of grass in the exact middle of the object of the pic? Just kidding.


----------



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

really nice fish. thats a pig


----------

